# Is a building 60 KM tall even possible?



## Fisplen (May 27, 2013)

Basically I've had this fantasy world in my head for the past 6 odd years , in it the headquarters of this international company is a 60 KM tall massive structure
that is supposed to resemble a massive Robot.

Now I've been wondering if such a structure like this is even possible , what would it be made off?

Anyway here's a few questions.

1. Is this possible?

2. Would the structure be able to withstand a small asteriod hit in the torso area?

3. How many mechanical floors would be needed for this?

4. How deep would the foundations be for this?

And finnaly 5. How much would this cost? And how long would it take to be built?

Be intresting to see what You guys say about this.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

There are no real answers to your questions!
I'll say this, a 1 mile high tower can be built. But it will not be profitable unless you get all to works to build it as volunteers, and you get all the concrete and steel donated.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A building higher than the stratosphere? A better question is 'why?'


----------



## elrusodan (Jan 16, 2008)

In theory it is possible. But most of the building would need to be pressurized. 3000 m above sea level is considered suitable for breathing. At 5000 m many people already have difficulty breathing. There is a rule in aviation, if the airplane starts losing cabin pressure, the pilots need to descend down to 3000 m very quickly. 

Also, the elevators would have to be pressurized before ascending to upper floors.

As of the materials, there are some composite materials strong enough to create such building. As for the foundation, I cannot even imagine how enormous it would have to be. But that also depends how wide your building will be...

Anyway, in theory it would be possible. It would take years of engineering and decades of construction. Even the Chinese, who build 30-story buildings in 15 days would take maybe 20 years to build that thing. But financially it would be impossible. You are talking about some expensive materials and equipment in large quantities. Even if everyone on the planet pitches in, it would make the whole Earth broke and we would have to get loans from the Martians, if we ever find them.


----------



## Fisplen (May 27, 2013)

Well then what if the worst happens? What if this super structure that is a look a like of a Robot , collapses?


----------



## killerjag (Jul 29, 2013)

Are you talking about bender's pyramid from when he becomes a pharaoh?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

There's always those space elevator designs that came out 4 years ago. Theoretically, it could be built all the way out to space. They use super light weight, but strong 

*An early model*








http://images.spaceref.com/news/2009/oomg20227117000-3_600.jpg

A Canadian technology company, Thoth Technology Inc., is looking to create a space elevator from hundreds of inflatable Kevlar tubes - a lightweight polyethylene material with a thickness of only a few centimeters. The elevator would carry passengers to the very edge of space. Full story and video below:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...24/space_elevator_090725/20090725?hub=SciTech


----------



## Fisplen (May 27, 2013)

killerjag said:


> Are you talking about bender's pyramid from when he becomes a pharaoh?


Believe me that's just a concidence , no I'm talking about my fictional fantasy Robot look a like super structure.


----------



## Traceparts (Dec 24, 2010)

Fisplen said:


> Basically I've had this fantasy world in my head for the past 6 odd years , in it the headquarters of this international company is a 60 KM tall massive structure
> that is supposed to resemble a massive Robot.
> 
> Now I've been wondering if such a structure like this is even possible , what would it be made off?
> ...


Answer your first question.

we human still haven't find material to make a 60km long rope that don't broke under it own weight, that's the reason we still don't have space elevator until now.
steel, cement, glass are not option, even Titanium don't stand a chance

The only option are extremely strong Nano materials(not normal ones), 
first you have to find it. second you need several trillion dollars so you can afford it.
so in my opinion, in the next 100 years, in one word: impossible.

by the way, we human still sucks at making strong materials, if we can somehow make pure neutrons material bind together by strong nuclear force, you can build whatever you want, like build a bridge link earth and moon


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

Traceparts said:


> by the way, we human still sucks at making strong materials, if we can somehow make pure neutrons material bind together by strong nuclear force, you can build whatever you want, *like build a bride link earth and moon*


Probably not such a great idea.


----------



## Traceparts (Dec 24, 2010)

Hauler said:


> Probably not such a great idea.


ok, bridge not bride, you must understand that bridge is not as eye pleasing as bride :nuts:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Even if it were possible to construct it (which could be the case one day as technology continues to evolve) the construction and maintenance of a 60 km building will be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

at least such a space-elevator would reduce the gigantic costs to get into space


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

I guess the building have to have a very large footprint, with any materials. You have to reach every floor with the elevator and elevators have to be available the whole time. so you need a lot of elevators for arround 12000 floors and many of the elevators have to be in the base. As a result you can use pretty less space of the lower floors and pretty much of the buildings volume would be elevators. A solution for this would be entrances in the upper floors where helicopters can land (or spaceships )


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh no, I don't want the base to melt.


----------



## Traceparts (Dec 24, 2010)

NanoMini said:


> Oh no, I don't want the base to melt.



Earth crust would break if the building is too heavy


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Traceparts said:


> Earth crust would break if the building is too heavy


What if you could find a way to evenly distribute the weight over a large area?


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

60 km:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

If we can produce graphene in large quantities then I don't see why not.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

With the new advances of 3D printing I don't see why it wouldn't be technically possible. It would however be extremely costly, enough to discourage the feasibility of it ever being constructed.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Impossible and a waste of resources..


----------

